# Birdie Sweeney sketch



## Cookies

Hi all,

I was visiting family over Christmas and my uncle reminded me of a radio sketch that appeared on Highland Radio a number of years back. It was a spoof radio competition where the DJ, Sunny Day, Your Moonshine DJ, asked, if it's 6 miles from Bangor to Donaghadee, how many miles is it from Donaghadee to Bangor. 

Now, without recanting the whole thing, would anyone have a copy of it, either on cassette or mp3? If so, I'd be very grateful if I could get a copy for my uncle. 

Thanks all, hopefully the breadth of knowledge on here will work wonders. 

Cheers

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Cookies

Didn't think so lol. A wee bit left field! 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Rían P

Heard my da talking about this but it doesn't seem like there's any physical recordings Cooks or at least from people on here 😪


----------



## kev1609

Is this what your looking for?

Track nine

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B001RRISTK/ref=dm_aw_dp_sp_bb_sfa


----------



## Cookies

kev1609 said:


> Is this what your looking for?
> 
> Track nine
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B001RRISTK/ref=dm_aw_dp_sp_bb_sfa


Thanks Kev. Sadly, no. It's a wee spoof radio 'phone-in' where the host asks the question "If it's 6 miles from Bangor to Donaghadee, how many miles is it from Donaghadee to Bangor?"

Then a wee old woman called Aggie Watt calls in and causes absolute mayhem. It's brilliant. And elusive at the same time lol.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## wee man

Which station? Check with them they may have it in their archives.

Wee Man


----------



## bogmanstar

*Birdy | Aggie*

You Tube to the rescue, here's the clip you're looking for:




First heard it decades ago; it's a classic!


----------



## Cookies

bogmanstar said:


> You Tube to the rescue, here's the clip you're looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First heard it decades ago; it's a classic!


Brilliant. Good man. Thanks for finding it.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------

